# What online games does your kids play?



## mommy2

I have a 7 year old boy who wants to start playing games online but being the concerned and over protective mother i am a bit worried. Can anyone recommend some good safe website for kids. :flower:


----------



## leeanne

https://www.nickjr.com/
https://pbskids.org/

The above are some good online game sites :)


----------



## Jo

https://www.andkon.com/arcade/other/flamingodrive/
Emily like playing this


----------



## cheeky_carrie

my 8yr old loves this site ... https://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/Games/Index.html


----------



## MissMandieMitz

I'm pretty much ashamed to admit this, but I play this disney game called Toontown Online. You make a character and go around and do these tasks to 'level up'. Alot of kids, as well as adults, play it from all over the world. It's a pay-to-play game, but there is a no-limit free trial. 

Check it out, it's a great game :)

https://www.toontown.com (for USA)
https://www.disney.co.uk/toontown/main.html (UK)


----------



## mBLACK

My little sister & younger cousin all play club penguin - not sure the adress though. You make a lil penguin, play games and communicate with other kids all over the world.


----------



## lorrilou

nicole plays on girlsgogames.


----------



## mommy2

thanks for the great suggestions guys, i will definetly check them out and let you all know what i think. I actually came across webkinz on a search engine and i did take the tour but haven't bought the pet (code) yet, is anyone one there that can give me an thumbs up on the site. :thumpup::flower:


----------



## emmal

my 5 yr old loved nick jnr website thats good


----------



## Margerle

www.neopets.com

Love this site. Both my DD and I have accounts here. She started there when she was about 7 too.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ahh i remember the neopets days :lol:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Webkins are HUGE over here. Like absolutely huge. My little cousins are obsessed. They get them all the time as gifts. They're all 7 and under too, so it is a suitable site.


----------



## mommy2

I actually have a cousin that live in toronto and yeah they love getting webkinz stuff for christmas, they talk about a sale that happens every year at the warehouse where you can get the pets and other stuff for really really cheap prices...

looks like you are about to have your baby anytime now... congrats is it your first....


----------



## brownhairedmom

mommy2 said:


> I actually have a cousin that live in toronto and yeah they love getting webkinz stuff for christmas, they talk about a sale that happens every year at the warehouse where you can get the pets and other stuff for really really cheap prices...
> 
> looks like you are about to have your baby anytime now... congrats is it your first....

Me? Yes its my first!

You could try getting webkins on ebay, might be a good place.


----------



## mommy2

well congrats -- do you know if its a boy or girl. 
Thanks for the ebay suggestion i will check it out, i hear they have new pets on the website coming soon, my niece is really into them its so crazy...oh that's kids for you...


----------



## Jkelmum

Club penguin my daughter is 8 and loves I also have a parents account so I can see what shes been doing ...also it bans kids for askin real age location name questions


----------



## BlackBerry25

Webkinz are HUGE here in Canada, like Rae said. I use to work in a store that sold them and I bought one and they are pretty fun. Its cool cuz you get a toy to play with when you aren't on the computer.


----------



## massacubano

Sprout Online

Noggin

PBS Kids

Fun Brain

Brain Pop Jr.

Starfall

Cartoon Network

Play Kids Games

Nick Jr

Nick

Story Line Online


----------



## mommy2

wow deary that is a long list, have you heard of webkinz


----------



## mommy2

anyone getting any board games for their kids this Christmas - what would be your recommendation


----------



## dizzy65

my OH little sis who is 7 played webkinz or pbs.org and there r some others ill let u no when OH gets home ill ask him


----------



## mommy2

yeah asking kids are the best thing because they have so many answers and they can go on and on :sleep: it just makes you want to sleep... lol
Keep us posted


----------



## kimbles

my little girl likes neopets its a good site and lots of fun :) 

my son like the the nick jnr site and my youngest loves the chuggington games on cbeebies website, its his new craze hehe the actual chugginton website is quite cool for younger ones too :)

:hug: Kim x


----------



## mommy2

they sure keep themselves busy with the games but nick jr is a great site for kids - love the dora and deigo section. I want to check the other sites you mention - sounds interesting :flower:


----------



## mommy2

Hey has anyone heard or tried the games on Disney channel


----------



## massacubano

mommy2 said:


> wow deary that is a long list, have you heard of webkinz

webkinz? no... off to google it! :) :happydance:


----------



## mommy2

hey massacubano, what did you think about the website


----------



## massacubano

mommy2 said:


> hey massacubano, what did you think about the website

loved the lil talking adoption lady. well after the sign up process I needed a code! lol... so guess what DD may find under the tree! she is really into cats, have to see what these lil fellows look like. :rofl::happydance:


----------



## massacubano

mommy2 said:


> Hey has anyone heard or tried the games on Disney channel

I tried to get on that site and it now has a members area! I am sorry I will not pay for online sites with so many great free ones. 

oh and have any of you tried *Jumpstart*products (pc games)


----------



## mommy2

I know there are lots of free games out there but i notice with that site it is very good and educational. They have a variety of games such as trivia for all ages and its something the entire family can do, it also teaches the kids responsibility. I think it is well worth the money only $15 for one year.


----------



## mommy2

massacubano congrats on your 3 months :hug:


----------



## tasha41

Neopets is good .. tons to do and free!

And I agree with the webkinz.. every kid here has one.. okay, to be honest, most have WAY more than one, lol. You can buy clothes for them and play games online..


----------



## mommy2

oh yeah tons of fun dressing them up and my friend bought the lip gloss and body spray too, apparently they have them in the stores


----------



## mommy2

is anyone giving their kids games for Xmas -- if so what are you giving them


----------



## mommy2

how did you all enjoy your xmas holiday and how is the new year treating you so far


----------



## nataliecn

i used to love neopets!
and my niece is obsessed with her webkinz!!!


----------



## mommy2

Oh that's nice, did she get it for christmas - I definitely remember the neopets days - the good old days, lol


----------



## mommy2

Hey Tasha,
How are you feeling today Hun - I was just reading on the internet how cold it is in Canada, how are you coping with that...


----------

